# Could these be Oto eggs?



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Post deleted.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks like snail eggs to me ... sorry....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have to agree with David, snail eggs.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Sorry, I agree, but the post got me pretty excited. I was really hoping that you did have Oto eggs !!!!

André


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's some good info too.

http://www.otocinclus.com/

André


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Me too! I guess she would lay on a plant leaf more than the glass, though, not to mention a larger egg. Even if I am having a hard time finding specific info on the eggs of Otocinclus spawns.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, Andre' I found them. Good information on breeding behavior  and care of fry, no egg info that I could find though. Do you think I could get the Endlers to eat the snail eggs? They like to run up and down the glass...


----------

